# Tips for Living Aboard Catalina 27'



## sashlyk

Hi, I will be moving on to a 27' Catalina in a few days and I have never done this! I am wondering if anyone has any tips for storing things on the boat, orginization systems etc. Much appreciated!


----------



## Donna_F

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/livin...-shop-around-would-love-feedback-ideas-4.html

Around post 34 or so she then goes into what she did to her Cat 27 to turn it into a liveaboard.

Best of luck.


----------



## eSailor

sashlyk said:


> Hi, I will be moving on to a 27' Catalina in a few days and I have never done this! I am wondering if anyone has any tips for storing things on the boat, orginization systems etc. Much appreciated!


hmmm, you are moving "in a few days"??? That does not give you much time to prep does it.


----------



## smackdaddy

I own a C27 and when it comes to thinking about living on it full-time, all I can say is....you're a much braver chick than I am.

You really should look up the member cktalons on here and read her blog. She's done it very successfully on a 30-footer I think.

http://www.courtneykirchoff.com/


----------



## sashlyk

eSailor said:


> hmmm, you are moving "in a few days"??? That does not give you much time to prep does it.


_MOD EDIT: uncalled for name-calling comments removed._


----------



## sashlyk

yeah, I'm looking more for decorative storage advise, but apparently people who live on boats are not very smart.


----------



## ParadiseParrot

Can u say Storage bin? Think Van in Parking lot.Roll up your clothes. Assign a number/letter to every storage nook in boat and write where u put what in a notebook or puter program etc. Fill pillows with sweaters etc. Buy Saltpeter.


----------



## sashlyk

I don't have that much stuff - I am thinking about building a shelving unit for shoes and whatnot. How are people on here so dense! It is not hard to live in a small space. Ever lived in a studio??!


----------



## ParadiseParrot

If you have only a shopping cart full of stuff to begin with then look on Sailfar and other small boat Project oriented websites for possible solutions as well as the Catalina owners group site for specific advice on your model.


----------



## sashlyk

why woudl i fill my pillows with sweaters? and number things? It's a small boat. You people sound like you live in a bad version of a trailor park. this is the worst advice for something so simple


----------



## Donna_F

sashlyk,

You asked and were provided with some opinions. Even if you didn't get the answers you expected, name calling is totally unwarranted, not cool and against forum rules.


----------



## ParadiseParrot

sashlyk said:


> I don't have that much stuff - I am thinking about building a shelving unit for shoes and whatnot. How are people on here so dense! It is not hard to live in a small space. Ever lived in a studio??!


No I lived in my Mommy's Basement playing video games until they died of cancer and left me the house and a trust fund. I am very good at Space Invaders since I have spent 30 years practicing. When not playing video games or spamming forums I like to get out on the water.This gives me privacy to take care of those issues that people like me have because we have no girlfriends.

Why would I live in a Art place? Wouldnt the Paint get on everything?


----------



## smackdaddy

sashlyk said:


> I don't have that much stuff - I am thinking about building a shelving unit for shoes and whatnot. How are people on here so dense! It is not hard to live in a small space. Ever lived in a studio??!


I've lived in pretty small spaces in the past. I'm just not personally all that into the ultra-minimalist thing.

If you haven't yet, you really should look through CK's blog (link above). She had that thing fixed up very nicely. She could definitely give you some tips.

PS - you're a spunky one.


----------



## swimnfit

I would think that one of the top priorities in moving aboard a C27 would be to maximize the use of the cockpit area for additional living space from below. An awning or full Bimini would do the trick. Living in the Bay area could present a challange to having warm and cozy evenings aboard the boat but it could be done. 
A small space heater (emphasis on small) will keep you warm and dry at night when the fog rolls in.
Storage under the V berth is a great place for those items that are a bit larger and don't need to access frequently.
On the C27 I would make use of the Quarterberth as an area to put bins of ready accessable items (like a shoe rack) 
The C27 has a nice folding table in the salon to put out of your way while down below.
Make certain you have a good laptop to surf and stream your movies. Personally I would not even consider a TV onboard.
Have fun and let us know how you come out!


----------



## Hagen

why did this person,who asked a simple question receive such a negative responce from members


----------



## smackdaddy

Hage - I'm not sure I see so much negativity in the first few posts. At least not enough to warrant suddenly dropping idiot babies on their heads.

What do you see as the problem prior to that bomb?


----------



## sashlyk

Hagen said:


> why did this person,who asked a simple question receive such a negative responce from members


You are smart - others, not so much, and clearly don't do anything but say stupid stuff on sailing forums.

Get a job ya bums!


----------



## emoney

I think you mistook this area for the "Please Tell Me What I Want To Hear" forum....that's over on page 3


----------



## smackdaddy

sashlyk said:


> Get a job ya bums!


Now why the hell would I want to do that?


----------



## Donna_F

Alrighty. I think the useful suggestions have been exhausted.


----------



## hellosailor

If everyone here is so dense...maybe the OP should have figured that out before posting, and asked the question of a different audience.

Or mentioned _decorative _storage up front. I would have called that obvious, you go to doilies-r-us and buy a big box of marine grade doilies to place on all the furniture.


----------



## smackdaddy

Yo sash, here's the interior of my C27, the world-renown _Smacktanic_:





































Feel free to draw from these for your decorating ideas. Like dig that crazy cool yellow PT holder. Classy.


----------



## Donna_F

I like the splash of color you added in photo 3.


----------



## smackdaddy

You mean my pink PFD behind the dinette? It takes a _real_ man to wear that thing. Let me tell you.


----------



## GeorgeB

What version of the C27 do you have? (Standard, “Café” galley table, inboard, outboard) Knowing what you have will help us help you. Can you provide pictures? What were you thinking of doing – converting a settee or berth into cabinetry/shelving? As you know, Ikea is in Emeryville, so you most likely will want to start looking there. I have custom shelving in my boat and a couple of friends had custom cabinetry installed but those modifications are probably well outside your budget. Your boat only has less than a hundred square feet of usable “living” space which is a tenth of your old studio apartment. And, please try not to be harsh on me – although I’ve owned boats many years, my mother has assured me that she never dropped me on my head and standardized testing has indicated that I am above average in intelligence.


----------



## GeorgeB

Smack, nice pictures from the day you bought Smacktanic. Now show us what she really looks like today!


----------



## sashlyk

no not a please tell me what i want to hear, but just watch - I'm creating a blog for NORMAL people who want to live nicely on a boat. until then check out my blog at dangdude.tumblr.com - I will post boat tips after sunday suckers


----------



## sashlyk

GeorgeB said:


> What version of the C27 do you have? (Standard, "Café" galley table, inboard, outboard) Knowing what you have will help us help you. Can you provide pictures? What were you thinking of doing - converting a settee or berth into cabinetry/shelving? As you know, Ikea is in Emeryville, so you most likely will want to start looking there. I have custom shelving in my boat and a couple of friends had custom cabinetry installed but those modifications are probably well outside your budget. Your boat only has less than a hundred square feet of usable "living" space which is a tenth of your old studio apartment. And, please try not to be harsh on me - although I've owned boats many years, my mother has assured me that she never dropped me on my head and standardized testing has indicated that I am above average in intelligence.


I am just thinking of building collapsible storage units, that also protect items from mold. I also, just need basic interior tips as far as the foam seating and the lights. I don't know what bulbs I need etc. Are you on the emeryville marina too?


----------



## miatapaul

Seems you have asked questions but don't like the answers you are getting.



sashlyk said:


> why woudl i fill my pillows with sweaters? and number things? It's a small boat. You people sound like you live in a bad version of a trailor park. this is the worst advice for something so simple


Filling pillow cases with sweaters is actually a very good suggestion. Many cruisers do this, to maximize storage. You get storage and a useable pillow. Sweaters are quite bulky so this really helps free up locker space. They are often not used for a long time, but very welcome when needed. Come winter you can fill the pillow cases with shorts and tee shirts.(just keep the buttons and zippers facing inwards) Not at all "trailer park."



sashlyk said:


> yeah, I'm looking more for decorative storage advise, but apparently people who live on boats are not very smart.


Most people here actually sail there boats, even the few that live aboard. They are not interested in "decorative storage" but in fact ways that work regardless of how they look. If all you are looking for to get out of your boat is someplace to live and will never leave the dock, you are in fact the one looking for a "trailer park" existence. By the way I have known several very nice and well educated people who have or do live in trailer parks so I would not use that as a pejorative.

If you are looking for suggestions on "decorative storage" I am sure HGTV has a nice design webpage.



sashlyk said:


> I don't have that much stuff - I am thinking about building a shelving unit for shoes and whatnot. How are people on here so dense! It is not hard to live in a small space. Ever lived in a studio??!


You asked for suggestions, got them and then gave nasty responses to the serious suggestions. This is not a small living space website, it is a SAILING website. A Catalina 27 is a very small boat to live on if you expect to have things ship shape and be able to sail at a moment's notice. And yes a few days is very little time to get ready for this. Also a 27 foot sailboat is a LOT smaller than a studio. Some small boats actually have a lot of built in storage and are designed to be lived on for long term out cruising, such as the Albin Vega 27 and the Flicka 20 foot sailboats. The Catalina 27 does not have much built in storage.

Besides moving aboard, I hope to soon be building a micro house, one about 100 square feet in size. So I have given this small place living a lot of thought. Now if the Catalina is the only option you have then you have to make it work, but it would not be my first choice of boats to live on. I am sure it can be done, but it will be tough.

You can use plastic bins for storage in the quarter births. They won't be pretty, but you might be able to move them around to find stuff.

Are you aware of the issues with condensation and general wetness on a boat? Especially in colder damp weather. Yes people live aboard boats in Alaska and Mane but they take big efforts to heat without adding moisture. Many use dehumidifiers full time or suffer from mold and mildew issues.

Keep in mind the boat is constantly moving even at a dock. If you don't properly secure clothing an other things correctly you will experience chafe. If you just hang clothes in a locker, don't be surprised if you pull out a nice shirt for work and find it has holes where it rubbed against a bolt head in the side of the locker.

The way you asked the question does not make it sound like you are really prepared to do this. I hope I am wrong. I have spent a few years doing research, but I don't have to do it, I am choosing to do it. I have others in my life that I have to accommodate (children) so I can't just jump in with out being prepared.


----------



## GeorgeB

Sashlyk, You still haven’t given me enough information for me to help you. In addition to what I’ve already asked, please tell me the year of your boat and what kind of 120v electrical service you already have. Also, what kind lifestyle are you going for? Do you want to be a minimalist like Larry and Lin Pardy or are you looking for a more comfortable “dockside” lifestyle? 

Mold – this is a serious issue especially going into the winter at Emeryville. Before you move aboard, strip everything out of the boat, including cushions. Then nuke it! Scrub everything, everywhere, bilges too and all those places that no one ever sees. Once clean, go over it again with a bleach solution to kill the spares. If you have mold in the bilges, the spores will travel into your living spaces before spring. After you “nuked” the boat, dry air circulation, heat and sun light will help keep mold at bay. The big thing is get warm, dry air circulating in both ends of the boat. Don’t over pack things in the quarter berth. We use an oversized milk crate type container back there. We also use a low output style dehumidifier in our aft stateroom. Our hanging lockers are all cedar lined. If you suspect mold in your cushion foam – replace it. You can buy replacement foam at an upholstery shop.

Comfortable dockside living is dependent upon what type of electrical service on the boat – both 120v and 12v. Emeryville has mostly 30 Amp service at the dock. You need to tell us what you have on the boat. 30 Amps is not a lot. For example, we cannot run the heater, microwave, coffee pot all at the same time without throwing a (5 Amp) breaker.

I am in Alameda, not Emeryville. Although, we occasionally sail over there to go to Trader Vics.


----------



## smackdaddy

GeorgeB said:


> Smack, nice pictures from the day you bought Smacktanic. Now show us what she really looks like today!


Actually, that's not the day I bought her. She was a complete craphole that day. No cushions, mold-infested interior, no varnish, no cubby sliders, no bimini, no electrical, no functioning head, no functioning water, etc.

These are pictures of the "after", baby. So bask in the glow.


----------



## Donna_F

I was going to delete this thread but in between the OP's invectives the forum members provided some very useful information for anyone willing to listen.

In the meantime I'll keep an eye open and I'd appreciate anyone reporting posts that are over the top.


----------



## GeorgeB

Smack, really, so these are photos you’re using in the “for sale” ad? Where’s all your stuff? Where are all the decorative baskets, dollies, center pieces and other assorted bricker-brack? Don’t you allow Mrs Smack and the little Smacklings on board? Ever? I hesitate to show you photos of the interior of the fabulous Freya. MrsB can’t live without her centerpieces and dozens of throw pillows. But on a serious note to help out our OP, what kind of 120v service do you have? Do you have a 120v breaker panel and some outlets on your boat? My old C28 had them (and water heater too). However, that boat more closely resembled the C30 than a C27. I think a person living aboard a C27 is going to have to embrace a pretty minimalist life style.


----------



## MarioG

I will try to find the e-mail address of a couple we meet in Florida that live aboard their C-27 with 2 dogs and a cat and find it comfortable. I know they had money for a bigger boat but prefered the C-27. My old Chrysler C-26 had about as much room as the 32 im living aboard now.


----------



## smackdaddy

GeorgeB said:


> Smack, really, so these are photos you're using in the "for sale" ad? Where's all your stuff? Where are all the decorative baskets, dollies, center pieces and other assorted bricker-brack? Don't you allow Mrs Smack and the little Smacklings on board? Ever? I hesitate to show you photos of the interior of the fabulous Freya. MrsB can't live without her centerpieces and dozens of throw pillows. But on a serious note to help out our OP, what kind of 120v service do you have? Do you have a 120v breaker panel and some outlets on your boat? My old C28 had them (and water heater too). However, that boat more closely resembled the C30 than a C27. I think a person living aboard a C27 is going to have to embrace a pretty minimalist life style.


Those are the real deal baby.

Smackmomma and the Smacklings bring all kinds of crap aboard for our weekenders. But they remove every piece of it from every inch of the _Smacktanic_ when we leave. They call is "despotism"...I call it "pride of ownership".

I'm with you though...I _could_ live aboard my boat. But no way in hell I would. It's the size of a Federal Prison cell, poorly insulated, an insatiable tramp for moisture and mold, no storage space, too loud, too hot/cold, etc. It's a small camping trailer for crying out loud! You don't have to just embrace a Spartan lifestyle. You have to hump its leg!

I prefer a spacious home with a pool. That's just how I roll. It's not for everyone.

As for the 120v stuff, sassy, you need to listen to GB. It's a big deal.


----------



## hellosailor

"I'm creating a blog for NORMAL people who want to live nicely on a boat. "
ROFLMAO.

Normal people, by definition, don't go living on boats. They live in a normal home, in a normal town, on normally dry land. Yes, it is that simple. That's how "normal" is defined.


----------



## ParadiseParrot

hellosailor said:


> "I'm creating a blog for NORMAL people who want to live nicely on a boat. "
> ROFLMAO.
> 
> Normal people, by definition, don't go living on boats. They live in a normal home, in a normal town, on normally dry land. Yes, it is that simple. That's how "normal" is defined.


Right On!!!!!!! Boat squatting is for throwback to '68 protohippy dropouts floating around the Keys with cutoff shorts , Peace Sign t-shirts and a Bong glued to the side of the instrument pod.

Forget about IT.!!!!!!!! Exmafia types on Witness Protection cruising from one Crab Shack to Another in the Chesapeake with his Goomba with giant hair and a Gold Chain heavy enough to marry off 16 Indian virgins.

Some guy living out of his car and a 30 foot beat up half paid for boat wishing he had enough cash to go to the bar twice a week while his wife gets most of his paycheck to go to dinner with the divorce lawyer.

These people live on BOATS.

And Smack if they leave stuff laying around you can always give em a smack or smack em in the head.


----------



## misfits

That girl is just plain ol nasty!


----------



## LoboPops

Ouch! I'm thinking of living on a boat. I lived on 3 of them in the Navy and enjoyed all 3. Yes, there are challenges but there are challenges to any type of living. Being tied to one neighborhood in one locale is not my idea of freedom but may be yours. Enjoy, just let me enjoy mine. I put my 20 in so others could enjoy their freedom.


----------



## sailortrash

Hummmm well here is a tip don't insult your fellow sailors. Simply because it could make the difference between getting help saving your boat in a emergency or having a overjoyed audience watch your home being destroyed or sink. A wise man once told me "son you may not care if that mangy mutt likes you or not but if you think about it you would rather him like you than to sneak up on you and bite you in the a$$." Liveaboards by and large are good generous and very smart creative people that look out for one another even if you are strangers. As far as setting the columbia up for living aboard I would build a cabinet to replace the vberth. Also the more stuff that you have that is multifunctional the better. Such as zip off pants or foul weather gear with removable linings. Also take stock of what you use the least and put those things in areas that are the most trouble to get to. Switch the coffee pot to a french press. No power draw very little room taken up for storage. bag your hangup clothes because chafing will be a issue in a hanging locker. Use a tower style space heater with a thermostat that ocilates to maximize heating ability. Leave it running during the colder months to help keep the boat dry. Get a cooler and store extra food outside in the colder months. A large pelican box makes a great outdoor storage locker for things such as out of season clothing. Just put a few silicone packets in the box if you are planning to store for long periods. A over door shoe rack can be easily modified to hang on a bulkhead to save space. Put skateboard tape on the lips of the companionway steps for those rainy days. Switch out the bulbs for leds. put rv antifreeze in water tanks during the winter months. mount a magnetic spice rack behind the stove in order to save cabinet space. Install snaps around companionway and on a heavy throw blanket to help insulate.


----------



## LoboPops

Those are some good tips also. Especially since Murphy always wants to crew with me.


----------



## SlowButSteady

Smack's boat pics are _obviously_ photoshopped. Who ever heard of a quarterberth that wasn't stuffed with old sails, old fenders, old pfds, various buckets full of old boat bits, et cetera, et cetera, et cetera????????

(I am so glad my boat doesn't have quarterberths, and a curtain to hide the clutter in the V-berth. )


----------



## smackdaddy

Dude, that starboard quarter berth IS stuffed to the gills with crap. It's just nicely hidden by the seat-back (and my strategic low angle on the photo).

Oh - and I made the cubby sliders from a 2X4 fluorescent fixture lens to get that '70's feel. Blojo would be proud.


----------



## zedboy

smackdaddy said:


> Those are the real deal baby.
> 
> I'm with you though...I _could_ live aboard my boat. But no way in hell I would. It's the size of a Federal Prison cell,


I can't even imagine what I would do if I had that much space on my boat...

Though I probably still wouldn't want to weekend on it with Momma and the kids. More importantly, neither would she


----------



## Ajax_MD

Oh man, this thread had me rolling on the floor.

First was the OP- beyond rude, clueless. Hey, if you have all the answers, then why did you post in the first place? SA would have eaten this chick alive in the first 30 minutes.

Smack and the "Smacklings"..."Despotism"... I love it. I totally agree with Despositim. A clean boat is a happy boat, and a clear, peaceful mind.


----------



## ISLANDCHUNK

You will find that on this site....I live on my 27 ft in Marathon...it's fantastic...I don't sleep on my sweaters..and I hav'nt numbered anything. I wear shorts and t-shirts and I explore the mangroves and fish alot. It's fantastic and it's very economical...you go girl!!


----------



## KelleyG

smackdaddy said:


> Yo sash, here's the interior of my C27, the world-renown _Smacktanic_:
> 
> Feel free to draw from these for your decorating ideas. Like dig that crazy cool yellow PT holder. Classy.


Hey smackdaddy -

Thanks for sharing these pics. I'm getting ready to live aboard a 34' seafarer for the first time and love seeing how others make it work!

Kelley


----------



## smackdaddy

No worries kel. You'll appreciate those extra 7 feet. Then, if you're like me, you'll want 7 more.


----------



## weinie

I'd live aboard my Catalina 27, but I would need to tow a dingy the size of the SS Titanic to have a place for the contents of my wife's closet!


----------



## KelleyG

weinie said:


> I'd live aboard my Catalina 27, but I would need to tow a dingy the size of the SS Titanic to have a place for the contents of my wife's closet!


It's so easy to accumulate "stuff" as the years go by. One of the things I'm looking forward to most with becoming a live aboard is getting rid of a lot of material things and only keeping the necessities.

Kelley


----------



## Tenoch

Ive lived aboard my Tanzer 27 (Same as PS-26) for over a year now...and I'm 6"4". Getting rid of all my crap was actually really liberating. I would definitely not go back. I think its a lot like living in a camper on the back of a pickup....well, a pickup that can only move at walking speed. But, it is definitely worth it!!!!


----------



## biology

I've done a lot of backpacking and alpine mountaineering and it's amazing how you can go for a week or so with just what you have on your back. That makes the space and stuff I keep aboard seem down right luxurious. 

Clothes and what not are easy to shove places... or even fashion a line somewhere off to the side as a clothesline. I'm sure there's room in a 27' for that stuff. I think the main area that warrants good organization is the galley. I'd make sure you have adequate space for whatever pots/utensils you have. Also, make sure you stow food in dry places and away from odors. I saw some video online where someone stuffed a loaf of bread in a lower hatch and it came out smelling and tasting like diesel fumes. oops. 

I think if the galley is well thought out then the rest of the space falls in place. It's like in so many regular homes that seem centered around the kitchen. I've seen quite a few videos on youtube regarding galley modifications to maximize counter and storage space. Such as, if you really don't need two burners you could swap out for a one burner and open up space for keeping the pots/pans next to the stove. 

It's also about your taste and the things important to you. I NEED my coffee but I'm not a fan of instant, so aboard I use something that I originally bought for backpacking. It's an H2Joe.. I'm sure you can google it or find it on REI or other such website. It's fits into a standard 1L nalgene bottle. Fill it with grounds, fill the bottle with hot water, pop it in, wait about 4 minutes, then take the H2joe out and you've got fresh coffee. I use it at home all the time too... It's light, takes up hardly any space, doesn't use filters or electricity. Just provide hot water. It's about $12 and a nalgene is about $10. There are other compact french presses out there too if you'd prefer. 

At any rate... there are lots of ways to get around limited space. I often come back from the backcountry and realize there's a lot of stuff in the house I should probably put on craigslist...

Good luck!


----------



## Mark1948

Learn how the U.S. Navy requires is sailors to "fold" their cloths. The approach is to minimize storage space, and permit item to be sucked through a discharge pump in the case of a flooded compartment or sink to the bottom of the compartment. Strange but logical.


----------



## oldragbaggers

Based on the tone and content of your last couple of posts, I can't for the life of me imagine why anyone would want to waste time trying to come up with helpful or creative solutions for you in the first place.

We're all dense? Really? You're the one who signed on here asking for help. Sounds like you already know more than everyone else on the board so why did you bother?


----------



## oldragbaggers

She's a beauty., Smackdaddy. Very nice job!!


----------



## Philzy3985

I'm in a similar, much more open-minded and enthusiastic situation, compared to the OP. I have the 3ft bigger sibling (Catalina 30). Difference being things like, I don't want to start installing too much storage shelves that may negate the reason that space was put there, or make my boat more of a closet rather than a functionial-sailing-island-of-enjoyment. Also, I have been saving for and looking forward to living aboard for the last 7 years. It's not a decision I was rushed into, or made for purely 'romantic ideas of sailing lifestyle' reasons either. 

Anyway, another benefit and difference is that I've afforded about 2 months of still living on land, until the lease expires, while the boat is docked a mile downhill. I know.. pretty sweet deal. So I've been able to take my time and measure the storage bins I want, pack what I want to bring with me, and what I will be taking to family during Thanksgiving and leaving in a garage. 

My suggestion regarding living on it, is to at least get a marine electrician in there to update wiring to be suitable for whatever appliances (Microwave?) and things you need (GFCI outlets?). Hopefully you have facilities on shore for showering, maybe a storage locker. My greatest fear is electrical- it's the only thing I don't know much about -that something will spark and create a fire, or draw too much power and screw up everything. Might be a couple hundred dollars but you'll learn a lot watching the person, and have a piece of mind. Get a small dehumidifier. It heats the boat, but not too much, and helps keep it dry.. they're like $40 and run 24/7.
Something I think I'll do is run a heavy-duty outdoor power cord (with circuit splitter at the end, like you see at computer desks) from my dock box, alongside my shorepower cable, and into the cabin and plug in extras into that. For example, my TV/DVD, charging my laptop, a fan while I sleep, etc., and thereby cancel out relying on my outlets as much as possible... just a thought.

As for storage, smaller bins are better, if you can work fitting your things in them, because when the time comes to move them out of an area -to work on something- it's nice to be able to spread the stuff out whether than have 2 or 3 enormous bins that need to be piled somewhere in the way. It the C27 has little nook/cranny storage space along the inside of the hull, I would definitely get water resistant/proof bags and store things that you don't need often in there. I bought these large zip-lock zipper bags that are meant for storing bedding, they're huge, they can be bent and stuffed into the oddest shaped storage areas. 

I guess one important thing is whether you plan to sail often or not. That will dictate how much you keep on the boat and how you organize it. If you want to sail a lot, but don't want to spend an hour+ of time moving things around to get to safety items (life jackets, paddle?, docking pole, whatever) then it takes a lot of creativity. I am trying to keep the rear of my boat reserved for sailing-specific gear (cockpit cushions take up 30% of it, and my surfboards take 30% because it's the only place they fit) because it is easy to access when I go down below while sailing. Then the V-berth is where my personal items are in bins (a couple of shoe-box sizes, and a couple shallow, long ones that are designed to slide under beds). The dining table is going to be my bed, add a cushion across the isleway resting on properly-heighted storage containers, and laying sideways its beam-length it's larger than my queen bed. That's the plan, at least.

Living aboard successfully and functionally expresses the persons tolerance for small spaces (even on 40,50,60,70ft boats) as well as their creative intuition for solving problems that erupt from it. It's REALLY awesome to see people do it well. It's going to be hard to liveaboad cheaply, so I hope that's not why you're doing it, and to sustain that lifestyle that makes it fun to liveaboard, unless you're able to churn out an amount of money that is likely more than if you rented a studio on land. 

I certainly hope you (the OP) are able to make it work, sounds like you're creative and a DIYer so the storage thing might just take trial and error until it's comfortable. Excited to start following your site about real liveaboards too, can't wait to join it.

I guess if none of this is helpful to you, at least other forum readers got to know me a little and reference how I'm approaching the liveaboard-space solutions, these posts stay on here for years don't they? Make your goal to make it appear as organized as smackdaddy's pictures, but still be able to be living on it every day.


----------



## TheTardis

smackdaddy said:


> I own a C27 and when it comes to thinking about living on it full-time, all I can say is....you're a much braver chick than I am.
> 
> You really should look up the member cktalons on here and read her blog. She's done it very successfully on a 30-footer I think.
> 
> http://www.courtneykirchoff.com/


Thanks for posting a link to this blog! It is a great read. I'm in the middle of doing exactly what she did and it is very refreshing to hear it from someone else.


----------



## smackdaddy

TheTardis said:


> Thanks for posting a link to this blog! It is a great read. I'm in the middle of doing exactly what she did and it is very refreshing to hear it from someone else.


No worries Tard. And welcome to SN.


----------



## TheTardis

Thanks smack daddy!


----------



## carl762

Beautiful boat, Smack. 

I was going to buy a Catalina 27 Tall Rig from a buddy who lived aboard her for years and has burned out on the liveaboard thing. Just too much to do to get her to look like Smack's boat. I'll stick with what I have. I do evenings and weekends very comfortably on my 23 footer. Like being in a submarine.


----------



## smackdaddy

Thanks carl - but remember, boats ALWAYS look better in pics than they do in real life. I've just conveniently left the various stains, dings, etc. out of the frame.

That said, I'm pretty proud of her. She was seriously skanky when we opened that hatch for the first time. 1" of water over the sole, inside covered in mold, no cushions, no cubby covers, rusting crap all over the place, no functioning head or water, etc. She's come along way, but still has her wrinkles.


----------



## Chartreuse

I think the people on here are just concerned that you havent thought anything through, as opposed to 'dense'. When thinking of living aboard, there are so MANY things to consider. You must consider all the things that you would if you were moving into a house, and more- Where are you going to get your power from? Your heat? how will you refrigerate food? Where will you go to the bathroom? How will you shower? Where will you get your drinking water? Ill tell you now it gets real old, real fast toting water and gas for a generator EVERY DAY, and that is how often you will need to do it. Have you found a marina that allows live a boards? I will also mention that a 27 footer does not allow much living space at all. Storage is the least of your concerns. I have a 26' with 6' headroom, but I would never consider living on it-based on size alone. Good luck regardless, if you have worked these issues out, are committed and think you will be happy, go for it.


----------



## Chartreuse

Just realized that this post goes on for 7 pages, disregard my last post.
ALSO:
"you must not only embrace the spartan lifestyle, you must hump its leg!",
Is hilarious, and profoundly true.


----------



## carl762

> Thanks carl - but remember, boats ALWAYS look better in pics than they do in real life. I've just conveniently left the various stains, dings, etc. out of the frame.
> 
> That said, I'm pretty proud of her. She was seriously skanky when we opened that hatch for the first time. 1" of water over the sole, inside covered in mold, no cushions, no cubby covers, rusting crap all over the place, no functioning head or water, etc. She's come along way, but still has her wrinkles.


You did a great job. The marks, stains add character. I've seen worse over the past couple years and most of the boats cleaned up quite well. There's one basket case that won't sell. My buddy owned it before the 27, living aboard. When I first met him, while he was living on it, I was wading in 4" of water. He fixed that, sold it, it sold again, then guy basically abandoned it.

OP, send us pics at your leisure.


----------



## norahs arc

I have a C27 myself and have lived aboard for a month at a time . It does not have as much storage capacity as some boats and a lot of the capacity it has is under seats/berths. There is lots of room there but it is not accessable without effort and time so I would not use it for every day or emergency items.
This summer coming my wife and I (and the cat) plan to spend the season cruising the coast of Nova Scotia and the Gulf of St. Lawerence. We won't be at sea for long periods so I am confident we can carry what we require.
Good luck to you and enjoy the boat.


----------



## joyinPNW

My husband and I left all of our stuff behind for three weeks to sail on our San Juan 24 from Puget Sound to the Gulf Islands. Have you seen the inside of a San Juan 24? Small! But, what a glorious time we had. No stuff, just the essentials!

We recently bought a larger boat but not to put more stuff on it, just to have a head!

And, now, I'm getting rid of everything we don't use or want anymore at our home-sailing does that to you-it strips away the unimportant and allows us to refocus. It feels great!

I wish the OP luck and perseverance with a dash of humility thrown in for good measure.

Joy


----------



## Navigator Wannabe

Well, for a Catalina 27 my main tip would be: BE SHORT!
If you can stand up inside the boat, the rest is a piece of cake. 



sashlyk said:


> Hi, I will be moving on to a 27' Catalina in a few days and I have never done this! I am wondering if anyone has any tips for storing things on the boat, orginization systems etc. Much appreciated!


----------



## captflood

GREETING EARTHLINGS You have to give any and every thing a place and keep everything in it's place. Vacum bags help to store your cloths in, childrens lunch boxes store your small stuffs, keeping stuff together can be a binde. Draw an outline of the boat and sketch in all the fittings and fixtures then lable where all the stuff is (this can help to reorganise the boat into a working wonder) Get a GOOD SLEEPING BAG and use it tired boaters get real grouchy.AND MOST OF ALL ENJOY YOURSELF AS ALWAYS GO SAFE


----------



## Thunderchild

Man I am soaking up all this good advice!! I will be on this site for month's trying to absorb everything!!!


----------



## Silvio

Thunderchild said:


> Man I am soaking up all this good advice!! I will be on this site for month's trying to absorb everything!!!


Enjoy!
Some of these threads are classics. Try searching Pit Bulls on board for an entertaining read


----------



## Joellen

Look at the spaces you have to store in and then go to Lowes,Home Depot, Menards and look for plastic storage bases that will fit in your spaces. Also the very large Zip Locks are good for odd shape places


----------



## Grunthrie

Man, I was really hoping the OP would swing back around for another round... Now what am I going to do with this fresh hot batch of popcorn?


----------



## smackdaddy

Grunthrie said:


> Man, I was really hoping the OP would swing back around for another round... Now what am I going to do with this fresh hot batch of popcorn?


She's actually working at a strip club now while running from Albanians and hatin' on white chicks. So she's got that going for her.

dangdude.tumblr.com


----------



## Grunthrie

Dang Smack, I knew I shouldn't have clicked on that link from the work computer! Good thing I've got one foot out the door on this job anyway...


----------



## winnsail

Smack - what year and hull # is your boat. This is the layout I'm looking for.

Thx,

Chris

San Diego


----------



## tbodine88

Go on cruisersforum.com and ask sailorchic34 she lives in your area on a boat near that size. 
I've lived on a 32foot boat and had to throw away a lot of stuff when I moved aboard, but then I'm not attached to things. I only had about five changes of clothes. 

I learned not to use metal hangers on board they rust! (duh)

I also had a lot of trouble remembering where I stored things when I need them, so maybe you could keep a journal, just in case.

Enjoy living on that boat, I sure did living on mine.


----------



## smackdaddy

winnsail said:


> Smack - what year and hull # is your boat. This is the layout I'm looking for.
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Chris
> 
> San Diego


Sadly the world-famous _Smacktanic_ lies at the bottom of Lake Travis after a freak windstorm sunk her along with 5 other boats while in their slips. About 20 other boats on my dock were damaged beyond repair as well - so there wasn't much that could have been done. We now have an awesome new Hunter 40. So the sailing goes on forever and party never ends.

_Smacktanic_ was, I think, model 1979 with the outboard option - and was hull 2079. She was a great boat. I highly recommend the C27. It's tough, fast, and fun.


----------



## Yofy

I confess I didn't read all 8 pages of posts so I apologise if I am repeating what others have said before.

We lived aboard a Catalina 27 for 9 years mostly in Ontario, Canada. One year we sailed her south to the Bahamas and back. We couldn't afford anything bigger at the time, so we went with what we had. Over all those years - from freezing temperatures for months on end to sultry heat in the Bahamas - we loved every minute. 

Storage was an issue. Manny built in some galley storage behind the stove top. We kept all our dishes there. He built in a gas stove and we stored the propane tank in a cockpit locker that had a drain. We lined the hanging locker with aromatic cedar strips to avoid mildew. Most of our clothes were stored on shelves there, with only a hanger or two. Wet weather gear was hung in the head and boots were stored there on pegs. - The head in a Catalina 27 is quite big. Food was stored in lockers under the benches. Over and behind the benches Manny closed off the shelves so that we could use them for storage without things rolling off underway. Over the handing locker, we had a big shelf that we stored books on. Beside the V berth we installed netting on both sides where we could store more clothes. The pilot berth became storage too when we crossed over to the Bahamas. We loaded it with crates of fruit and vegetables... and beer 

The cockpit lockers were used for storing spare parts and tools. Manny built in some sub-compartments to make storage easier. 

We lived aboard in a marina on Lake Ontario when in Canada, but we anchored out lots. All the way to the Bahamas and back we anchored - we couldn't afford marinas anyhow. We did have a storage shed in our marina in Canada. It was used for Manny's boat repair business, but we did keep a box or two of off season clothes and important papers there as well.

Before we sailed south, Manny did lots of improvements to beef up the anchoring system and also rebuilt the main hatch area. (We had concerns about the huge main hatch in following seas). 

Otherwise everything that smackdaddy says about the Calalina 27 is right on. She IS tough, fast and fun.
Robyn


----------



## FirstCandC

Somewhere in Emeryville there is a nearly full marina, with the exception of a row of slips containing a single Catalina 27..


----------



## bblument

smackdaddy said:


> Actually, that's not the day I bought her. She was a complete craphole that day. No cushions, mold-infested interior, no varnish, no cubby sliders, no bimini, no electrical, no functioning head, no functioning water, etc.


Interesting... I didn't know there was another boat just like the one I bought out there!

Smacky, wanna come finish mine for me? Your's looks great!

Barry


----------



## bblument

DRFerron said:


> I was going to delete this thread but in between the OP's invectives the forum members provided some very useful information for anyone willing to listen.


I'm REALLY glad you didn't delete the thread; I just found it and have already gleaned a couple great tips for our first multi-day/night trip. Thanks, all!

Barry


----------



## smackdaddy

bblument said:


> Interesting... I didn't know there was another boat just like the one I bought out there!
> 
> Smacky, wanna come finish mine for me? Your's looks great!
> 
> Barry


Hell no! I've got enough on my hands.

My new boat looks even better, though.


----------



## weinie

This is becoming a catalina 27 appreciation thread!

Every time I thing about "moving up", I come across something that says I already have a great boat.


----------



## FirstCandC

The port galley models are nice indeed!

The Catalina 27 Sailboat : Bluewaterboats.org


----------



## Nancyleeny

bblument said:


> I'm REALLY glad you didn't delete the thread; I just found it and have already gleaned a couple great tips for our first multi-day/night trip. Thanks, all!
> 
> Barry


And every time I read the OP's trailer trash remark in regard to sweaters stashed in pillows, I just crack up laughing. I don't know why, it just struck me as so funny! (Rude, but funny!!)

OK, sorry to intrude. Back to giggling. 
Nancy


----------



## Nancyleeny

smackdaddy said:


> She's actually working at a strip club now while running from Albanians and hatin' on white chicks. So she's got that going for her.
> 
> dangdude.tumblr.com


Oh. my. God. I'm dying. :laugher 
dangdude.tumblr.com


----------

